# What Kind Of Martial Arts Do You Do?



## Jacob0988

Just wondering what type of martial arts you do, for me I do karate.


----------



## dvcochran

Belted in TKD, Kali, and green sash in Kung Fu.


----------



## Danny T

Jacob0988 said:


> Just wondering what type of martial arts you do, for me I do karate.


I teach, Wing Chun, Muay Thai, Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, Combat Submission Wrestling, Savate/Thai Cross Training (STX), & Jun Fan
I continue to train in the above as well as BJJ. I also play with Yang style Tai Chi & Munda Muda Silat


----------



## zzj

In my teenage years I did Southern Shaolin Kung Fu, TKD and Judo.

I stopped for almost 20 years before taking up Chen style Tai Chi & Cheng Man Ching (Yang) style Tai Chi.


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MartialTalk, Jacob, hope you enjoy it here.  

I'm a Karate man, too.


----------



## marques

Kickboxing and Thai Boxing more recently. Self-defence in the past. And some experiments with a few other.


----------



## Ryan_

I did Kong Soo Do for over 10 years and more recently started Bujinkan Ninjutsu.

I also want to cross-train, though, so I am considering taking up Kempo Jujitsu as well.


----------



## oldwarrior

Aikido and Kendo


----------



## CrazedChris

Kuoshu Aikijitsu here. 
It contains Taekwando, Hopkido, Aikido, Kempo, American Kickboxing and Grappling.


----------



## Rice Nachos

BJJ


----------



## Deafdude#5

Karate & wrestling in my earlier years. Now, I’m doing TKD & BJJ.


----------



## _Simon_

My base is karate (Kyokushin) but in between styles at the moment. Looking to branch off (maybe Taekwondo or Tang Soo Do), or branch back INto karate


----------



## Jacob0988

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Jacob, hope you enjoy it here.
> 
> I'm a Karate man, too.


Thanks


----------



## Jacob0988

_Simon_ said:


> My base is karate (Kyokushin) but in between styles at the moment. Looking to branch off (maybe Taekwondo or Tang Soo Do), or branch back INto karate


That’s great! I actually used to do taekwondo.


----------



## mrt2

I used to do Tang Soo Do.  Currently studying Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## oldwarrior

Jacob0988 said:


> Just wondering what type of martial arts you do, for me I do karate.



What style and are you happy with it or looking to branch out?


----------



## oldwarrior

CrazedChris said:


> Kuoshu Aikijitsu here.
> It contains Taekwando, Hopkido, Aikido, Kempo, American Kickboxing and Grappling.[/QU
> 
> That a lot of techniques ...I shal note that and remember not to ever get on your wrong side or I get my *** beat good and proper lol lol lol


----------



## CrazedChris

Lol.  It is very interesting.  My faves so far are the Kempo and Hopkido.  I like to make my opponent submit.


----------



## oldwarrior

Definitely running now lol


----------



## Deafdude#5

Submission is good. Few people train for when physical contact in combat is skin to skin.


----------



## GreatSayiaman

Muay Thai mostly, However I do dabble in BJJ,Wrestling, and Boxing when I can since the School I train at offers them all.  But I consider myself a Muay Thai guy.


----------



## KabutoKouji

originally ITF TKD

now practice White Crane, Longfist and TaiJiJuan (YMAA)

we are starting to do a bit of Sanda and Shiao Jaou (im sure thats spelt wrong) now too


----------



## MI_martialist

CrazedChris said:


> Kuoshu Aikijitsu here.
> It contains Taekwando, Hopkido, Aikido, Kempo, American Kickboxing and Grappling.



Does that not make it " not"  Aikijutsu?


----------



## Martial D

Jacob0988 said:


> Just wondering what type of martial arts you do, for me I do karate.


Wing Chun, Arnis, boxing, kickboxing, Thai boxing, submission  wrestling/bjj but mostly Ameri-do-te


----------



## CrazedChris

MI_martialist said:


> Does that not make it " not" Aikijutsu?



No idea, I am new to the whole MA thing, that is what I was told.  I will have to ask for clarification.


----------



## Flying Crane

Let’s see...my history in the martial arts spans about 34 years at this point and includes the following:

Serious/systematic study includes
Tracy lineage kenpo
Capoeira
 Chen/huyn yin taiji
Sun taiji
Tibetan white crane

Dabbling along the way includes 
Yang taiji
Some smattering of material from Shaolin long fist and Hung Gar
Grappling based on judo and Danzan ryu jiujitsu
Shaolin-do (yeah, I admit it, I was young and inexperienced and didn’t know better)

The only thing I do now is White Crane, I’ve dropped the rest to focus on the method that I feel is the best match for me.


----------



## Flying Crane

Flying Crane said:


> Let’s see...my history in the martial arts spans about 34 years at this point and includes the following:
> 
> Serious/systematic study includes
> Tracy lineage kenpo
> Capoeira
> Chen/huyn yin taiji
> Sun taiji
> Tibetan white crane
> 
> Dabbling along the way includes
> Yang taiji
> Some smattering of material from Shaolin long fist and Hung Gar
> Grappling based on judo and Danzan ryu jiujitsu
> Shaolin-do (yeah, I admit it, I was young and inexperienced and didn’t know better)
> 
> The only thing I do now is White Crane, I’ve dropped the rest to focus on the method that I feel is the best match for me.


I forgot, gotta add wing chun to the first list.


----------



## JR 137

I wrestled from 3rd grade all the way through graduating high school.  I coached on and off for about 10 years.  I wasn’t the head coach who walked around and corrected things, I was an assistant who was on the mat the majority of the time.

I trained in a local Kyokushin karate offshoot from 18-25 years old.  

During college I commuted an hour to the dojo a few nights a week.  In between class nights at my dojo, I did the following...

I worked out at a Uechi Ryu during their open mat night for a semester

Boxing club - it was run by a former lower level pro who owned a local boxing club.  A few of the guys trained at his club and had a few amateur fights.  I spent most of my time with those guys.

Martial Arts club - it was a student run group of a bunch of us who trained MA at home.  There were a bunch of different different styles - karate, TKD, kempo, CMA.  We took turns basically running a class.  We weren’t allowed to spar, but we did anyway.  There were 2 or 3 people who didn’t have any MA experience.

My favorite outside the main dojo thing was what we called “Fight Club.”  I was bar tending at a local brew pub.  There were about 5 guys in the kitchen who trained MA at the time or shortly beforehand.  We decided to get together at one of the guys’ house and spar.  We took everything out of the living room and took turns sparring each other.  We had an American kempo guy, 2 TKD guys, a kung fu guy (I don’t know which style), a goju ryu guy, and me.  We sparred with and without gear.  There were no ranks, formalities, etc.; it was a bunch of friends sparring pretty hard at times.  It became our Sunday afternoon tradition for several months.  Pretty soon we were bringing friends from our dojos who didn’t work with us.  I brought my brother a few times who thought MA was stupid and didn’t teach anyone how to really fight.  He found out pretty quick how stupid he was.  That was honestly one of the best and most memorable time periods I’ve had in MA.  No one got seriously injured, no out of control egos, etc.  We all helped each other out and gave each other pointers.  And we drank a ton of beer afterwards; remember, most of us worked at the brew pub.

Currently Seido Juku karate.  I’ve been back almost 3.5 years after about a 15 year hiatus.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Tae Kwon Do (9 years so far - as of yesterday)


----------



## Dirty Dog

My primary art is taekwondo. I have rank from the KKW (2nd Dan), ITF (3rd Dan) and Moo Duk Kwan (4th Dan), and I have some experience with Aikijujutsu, Kenjutsu, and western weapons combat (primarily rapier).


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

My primary art is long fist and Chinese wrestling. I have rank from the American Combat Shuai Chiao Association (7th degree black belt). I have won 3 times United States heavy weight championships in Shuai Chiao (1982, 1983, 1984). I have taken the first US Shuai-Chiao teams to compete in Taiwan (1984) and China (1985).


----------



## BrendanF

I did the obligatory stint in TKD when I was younger.  Then in university briefly Buk Sing Choy Lay Fut, and some boxing.  Later I learned WSL Wing Chun for several years.

After a motorbike accident in my late 20s I stopped unarmed MA - I've been studying Japanese koryu since - Tenshin Shoden Katori Shinto ryu for about a decade now, and I just started learning Kodokan Judo and Sosuishi ryu, which has been wonderful (if a bit bruising!)


----------



## KabutoKouji

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My primary art is long fist and Chinese wrestling. I have rank from the American Combat Shuai Chiao Association (7th degree black belt). I have won 3 times United States heavy weight championships in Shuai Chiao (1982, 1983, 1984). I have taken the first US Shuai-Chiao teams to compete in Taiwan (1984) and China (1985).



What forms do you do in Longfist - Tan Tuis and Lien Bu Quan, Gong Li Quan etc ?

Thanks


----------



## BrendanF

...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

KabutoKouji said:


> What forms do you do in Longfist - Tan Tuis and Lien Bu Quan, Gong Li Quan etc ?
> 
> Thanks


Open hand forms:

- 10 roads Tan Tui (spring kick),
- Lien Bu Chuan (Shaolin dragon form),
- Gong Li Chuan (from Gong Li system),
- Inner and outer little 5 hands (2 men form),
- Lien Wu palm (2 men form),
- Elbow form,
- Mai Fu 1st road,
- Mai Fu 2nd road,
- Xi Zi Tan (a left handed form),
- Pao Chuan 3rd road,
- Si Lou Ben Da (4 directions running attack),
- Shao Hu Yen (little swallow and tiger),
- Cha Chuan 4th road,
- Tai Zu long fist (Emperor long fist),

Weapon forms:

- Sha Men Bi (dagger),
- Kung Wu staff,
- 7 stars knife,
- Bagua knife,
- San Tzi sword,
- Kung Wu sword,
- Yang's family spear.


----------



## KabutoKouji

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Open hand forms:
> 
> - 10 roads Tan Tui (spring kick),
> - Lien Bu Chuan (Shaolin dragon form),
> - Gong Li Chuan (from Gong Li system),
> - Inner and outer little 5 hands (2 men form),
> - Lien Wu palm (2 men form),
> - Elbow form,
> - Mai Fu 1st road,
> - Mai Fu 2nd road,
> - Xi Zi Tan (a left handed form),
> - Pao Chuan 3rd road,
> - Si Lou Ben Da (4 directions running attack),
> - Shao Hu Yen (little swallow and tiger),
> - Cha Chuan 4th road,
> - Tai Zu long fist (Emperor long fist),
> 
> Weapon forms:
> 
> - Sha Men Bi (dagger),
> - Kung Wu staff,
> - 7 stars knife,
> - Bagua knife,
> - San Tzi sword,
> - Kung Wu sword,
> - Yang's family spear.



v interesting - I've only done the first part of Lien Bu Quan and Tan Tui 1 and 2 so far, and Four Golden Points etc., and also the first part of Yang TaiJiJuan form.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

KabutoKouji said:


> v interesting - I've only done the first part of Lien Bu Quan and Tan Tui 1 and 2 so far, and Four Golden Points etc., and also the first part of Yang TaiJiJuan form.


- The Lien Bu Quan was a southern CMA form but trained in the northern CMA way. Some people said it is the Shaolin dragon form.
- The Gong Li Quan came from the Gong Li system. It has nothing to do with the long fist system.

If you skip these 2 forms, it won't affect your long fist training. IMO, to train a southern CMA form in the northern CMA way is wrong. To train the Gong Li system form in the long fist way is also wrong. Learning 1 Gong Li form doesn't mean that you have learned the Gong Li system.

The long fist training used to start from 10 roads Tan Tui. Since the students drop out rate was too high, both Lien Bu Quan and Gong Li Quan were added in.


----------



## KabutoKouji

Lien Bu Quan was one of the Goshu (sorry if wrong spelling) institute patterns wasn't it? - it has lots of different stuff in it I think - even Hsing-I - personally I love the form.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

KabutoKouji said:


> Lien Bu Quan was one of the Goshu (sorry if wrong spelling) institute patterns wasn't it? - it has lots of different stuff in it I think - even Hsing-I - personally I love the form.


Just like the XingYi forms, Lien Bu Quan is a form that you can train many times and you don't feel tired (because there is only 1 kick in it). It's a form that you can give public demonstration any time you want to without having to warm up first.

The form doesn't even have one back hand reverse punch (boxing cross). The one toward the end was added in by GM Han Chin-Tang in Taiwan.

I find many errors in that form design.

- A right punch should be added in after the initial left palm strike.
- Every time that you use your palm to strike your opponent groin, your opponent can always punch on your head.
- To break a wrist grip, it's better to step in with back leg, use body weigh, lean back, and pull. I also don't like the break wrist hold conservative approach. You should take advantage on your opponent wrist grab and lock back on his wrist instead.


----------



## Mazouni

Okinawan Karate.


----------



## Matt Neuman

CrazedChris said:


> No idea, I am new to the whole MA thing, that is what I was told.  I will have to ask for clarification.



No, Kuo Shu Aiki-jitsu has nothing at all to do with Japanese Aikijitsu. The English name for the system is "The Way of Unlimited Strength and Harmony". It is an American hybrid system made up of various American, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, and Filipino systems. Kuo Shu Aiki-jitsu was founded in 2001 by Shihan Alan Gililland. I am currently the senior instructor under him.


----------



## Matt Neuman

p


----------



## Razznik

Yellow Belt in taekwondo  And I want to try boxing. Currently gathering funds


----------



## Stablades86

Capoeira, Taekwondo, and Wing Chun. I also train with every weapon I can get my hands on. Katana, kamas, nunchakus, 3 sectional staff, sai, and more.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

American Kenpo Karate


----------



## Graywalker

Karate, Shudokan lineage, Tai chi, Pa Kua, Wrestling, Kickboxing, Boxing, Doce Pares, some Wing Chun, Chinese Kempo, EPK, ....and a string of eclectic styles

Mostly the Last 12yrs I have trained in my base/First, art Kwon Bup...which is influenced mostly by Kyokushin and Kang Duk Won..


----------



## Drobison491

Obligatory stint in TKD (20ish years ago), a year stint in a kajukenbo offshoot (5 years ago), Uechi Ryu for the past 9 months


----------



## masherdong

Krav Maga - Expert 2
Muay Thai - Training 7-8 years
Mantis Kung Fu - 3rd Degree Black Sash
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu - Black Belt
Kajukenbo Karate - 2nd Degree Black Belt


----------



## shima

Shaolin Kenpo for me the past decade. I've got all my various styles I've studied since I began my martial arts journey back in 2000 listed below in my signature


----------



## RavenDarkfellow

I was 5 years old when my uncle first taught me some fundamentals of martial arts.  I was roughly seven when he stopped training my cousins and I, and even that "training" up until that point had been extremely loose, informal, sporadic, and not what anyone would consider "real" training.  It mostly just gave me ideas to think about.  

From there I was obsessed with martial arts pop culture, absorbing what I could from film, TV, and books.  By the time I was 14, I had no martial arts options for training near me, but I began to study the written works of real martial artists, and researched everything I could get my hands on.  Of course, reading is no substitute for real training, but it's great to teach you principles and concepts that you can mentally wrestle with.  Unfortunately with no instructor, practising said concepts can create a lot of bad habits-- and so I gained many.

By the time I was 19, I finally had access to real martial arts, starting with a brief foray into Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu (which I usually don't "count" when I talk about the beginning of my training) followed by a serious dive into Kenpo-Karate-- which is what I consider to be my "base style", and the point at which I begin to count my training in casual martial convo.

After about two years in Tracy style Chinese Kenpo-Karate/Chuan'Fa, I branched out.  I was living in a new place with access to all sorts of styles.  I dabbled in a myriad of them over the years, including Uechi-ryu Karate, Kyokushin Karate, BJJ, and Muay Thai.  Eventually, I found a real martial academy where I went consistently for about five years, and inconsistently much longer.  There, they instructed me in: Muay Thai, BJJ, Canadian Catch/Shoot Wrestling, Japanese Jiu-Jitsu, Celtic Stick, Filipino hand & stick styles, Judo, and Jeet Kune Do (not Jun Fan Gung Fu, but open JKD).

Later, I would train for several months in Classical & Non-classical Gung Fu & Wing Chun specifically.  Then there was North American Boxing, Kickboxing, Wrestling, and cage-fighting (which interestingly, is its own style of Wrestling).  

So when people ask me, "What style of martial arts do you do?" in my head, my answer is always, "The only style.  All style.  Fighting is fighting."

This is the truth I've learned over the years.  It can be summed up best like this, I think:

"All paths lead to the same road."


----------



## Guardian

Well my main was Karate (Professor Danny Andersons out of Oregon).  I dabbled in Tae Kwon Do and Ed Parkers Kenpo then moved on to Personal Self-Defense (Close Quarter Combat) though at my age now, I prefer a long stick lol.


----------



## Martial D

I'm a 23rd degree black belt in Ameridote


----------



## Buka

Martial D said:


> I'm a 23rd degree black belt in Ameridote


And I am working on my blood red sash in Sinanju, this vermillion one just isn't cutting it. Although it does make my eyes pop.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

Martial D said:


> I'm a 23rd degree black belt in Ameridote


Hahahaha at 23rd degree


----------



## Dirty Dog

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Hahahaha at 23rd degree


Why? Systems make up their own rank structure. While ten seems to be the most common number of Dan ranks, there are exceptions. Many TKD system use 9, with a 10th Dan as a posthumous rank given to people for service. The Bujinkan uses 15. There's a system that uses a camo belt as a geup rank. I wouldn't be at all surprised if there are systems with more.


----------



## Bobbycat

In earlier years, free style wrestling and SAMBO. After several injuries - yoga and Tai Chi. Now - Xing Yi Quan.  I see it is not very popular here


----------



## Invisibleflash

Can hardly walk any more. Injured my plantar fascia. I'm old anyway so not much left for fighting.

My martial arts?

Long fingernails and eye gouging and 2 Hellcat 9mm's.


----------



## Bobbycat

Invisibleflash said:


> Can hardly walk any more. Injured my plantar fascia. I'm old anyway so not much left for fighting.
> 
> My martial arts?
> 
> Long fingernails and eye gouging and 2 Hellcat 9mm's.


“Age is just a number.” I am 71 y.o. I have cancer but continue to train as I can. So, nothing is lost.
 I love 9 mm too


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Dirty Dog said:


> Why? Systems make up their own rank structure. While ten seems to be the most common number of Dan ranks, there are exceptions. Many TKD system use 9, with a 10th Dan as a posthumous rank given to people for service. The Bujinkan uses 15. There's a system that uses a camo belt as a geup rank. I wouldn't be at all surprised if there are systems with more.


It’s clearly BS because Master Ken is only an 11th degree black belt in Ameridote and clearly nobody could possibly outrank Master Ken.


----------



## KunTaoKid

Jacob0988 said:


> Just wondering what type of martial arts you do, for me I do karate.


I do KunTao Silat. It's not really popular and the kinds that are known a little better are kinda shitty like Fu Chuan fa while i do my royal family style which was brought over by the Liu


----------



## Gerry Seymour

*REMINDER TO MEMBERS:*

Art/style bashing is not allowed, per the guidelines you agreed to when you signed up.

Gerry Seymour
*MT Moderator
@gpseymour*


----------



## Bill Mattocks

3rd Dan, Isshinryu. Master Mitchum lineage.


----------



## isshinryuronin

Bill Mattocks said:


> 3rd Dan, Isshinryu. Master Mitchum lineage.


Whenever I see reference to "lineage," I get a little amused.  Up until a few years ago when I got "back" into karate, I never heard that term re: isshinryu.  Introducing myself to a younger practitioner, he asked me my lineage.  I was very confused.  I searched my mind for an answer, and found only one - "Shimabuku lineage."

When I got my black belt, there was only one 10th dan "Soke."  Tatsuo was still around.  I believe my shodan certificate carried his mark.  I don't believe there was anyone who claimed to be a 9th or even 8th degree at that time.  To this day, while I follow my sensei in following Uechi, who followed Uezo, I still consider that we all share and follow the Shimabuku lineage and those he learned from.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

isshinryuronin said:


> Whenever I see reference to "lineage," I get a little amused.  Up until a few years ago when I got "back" into karate, I never heard that term re: isshinryu.  Introducing myself to a younger practitioner, he asked me my lineage.  I was very confused.  I searched my mind for an answer, and found only one - "Shimabuku lineage."
> 
> When I got my black belt, there was only one 10th dan "Soke."  Tatsuo was still around.  I believe my shodan certificate carried his mark.  I don't believe there was anyone who claimed to be a 9th or even 8th degree at that time.  To this day, while I follow my sensei in following Uechi, who followed Uezo, I still consider that we all share and follow the Shimabuku lineage and those he learned from.


I mention it because there are differences in some kata, as well as bunkai breakdowns by omote and oyo.

I started training at age 46, I'm in my 61st year now. Although I knew Angi Uezu, he was not my sensei.  I will never live long enough to reach high dan rank.

I admit to some pride in knowing my sensei trained directly under Sherman Harrill and Harold Mitchum. We strive to keep our kata as close as possible to what has been passed to us. While I never met Sensei Harrill, I have at least met and done kata with the late Sensei Mitchum at his home. 

I hope my mention of lineage isn't off-putting, I don't mean to be divisive. We currently have several adult yudansha in our dojo who came from other isshinryu schools. They're of course our brothers and our family. Some of their movements seem odd to some of us, is all.


----------



## isshinryuronin

Bill Mattocks said:


> I mention it because there are differences in some kata, as well as bunkai breakdowns by omote and oyo.
> 
> I started training at age 46, I'm in my 61st year now. Although I knew Angi Uezu, he was not my sensei.  I will never live long enough to reach high dan rank.
> 
> I admit to some pride in knowing my sensei trained directly under Sherman Harrill and Harold Mitchum. We strive to keep our kata as close as possible to what has been passed to us. While I never met Sensei Harrill, I have at least met and done kata with the late Sensei Mitchum at his home.
> 
> I hope my mention of lineage isn't off-putting, I don't mean to be divisive. We currently have several adult yudansha in our dojo who came from other isshinryu schools. They're of course our brothers and our family. Some of their movements seem odd to some of us, is all.


No problem claiming Mitchum lineage.  He was one of the original Marine bangers of Tatsuo.  The original difference in lineages, should be noted, is derived from the time period they studied with Shimabuku as he continued to make small changes, rather than differences in theory or the concept of isshinryu.

Sensei Harrill was a true student of karate and one of the first to rediscover the oyo bunkai.  He was tough as well.  Too bad he passed before his time.  As for the high ranking American isshinryu guys now, I know of only the few true experts.  The majority of other guys with red on their belts, well, uh, ...


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bill Mattocks said:


> 3rd Dan, Isshinryu. Master Mitchum lineage.


Bill,

I remember your posts from  color belts to today. 
I have always appreciated your comments and insight and thoughts. 

Everyone,
I teach two different styles of FMA (Filipino Martial Arts).
I started in Modern Arnis in 86. 
I started in Balintawak in 94. 

For Balintawak, our instructor (GM) Manong Ted Buot (Deceased) would say when one could teach. 
This was for just a friend to a group to a seminar to you are able to just teach. 
He also asked me and one other to carry on the system for him as he learned it from the Founder GM Bacon. 

I don't use special titles (my choice) Marketing I use Master. 
I wish everyone good and healthy training.


----------



## Holmejr

Eskrido de Alcuizar (FMA) for the last 5 years. Have a history of Thai Boxing / JKD.

Inosanto Eskrima/JKD (Torrance).
Ted Lucay Lucay Escrima.
Raf Viloria Derobio Escrima.
Steve Tarani/Jerry Hofmann FMA/Thai Boxing.
Ron Manrique - Eskrido de Alcuizar.


----------



## caped crusader

well my main style is the Glasgow Kiss. A Jockanese fighting system developed on the streets of Scotland.


----------



## Instructor

4th Dan in Hapkido under GM Rodemaker
1st Dan Tae Kwon Do under M Tim Holmes

Haven't trained TDK in many years so not sure how valid it is for me anymore.


----------



## Kenesu

Jacob0988 said:


> Just wondering what type of martial arts you do, for me I do karate.


Budo Taijutsu


----------

